# Dairy Allergy



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a customer who wants to know if her son can use goat milk soap even though he is allergic to dairy.

Is this safe? What's the reason so that I can convince her that it's safe (if it is)?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I make a vegan line just for this kind of person  Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Instead of gm use a herbal tea as your liquid. 
Or if you don't want to produce any soap but gm soap. Next time you make soap make a few tiny sample soaps. Say about the size of a half dollar. Spoon the uncured soap on to freezer paper. let it cure a week or so then...

Ask the lady to try a small spot on her son's arm with the sample soap. If he reacts then ...oh well no sale, but if no reaction you may have a sale!

My son has cow's milk intolerance, and he does not react to the gm soap.
Also tell her goat's milk is the closest to breast milk.

Good Luck! Amanda Lee


----------

